# Trek X-Caliber 6, Giant Talon 27.5 3 or Specialized Rockhopper?



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey guys,
I lost a ton of weight, and I want to get back to riding again. Last week, I brought my 1992 Trek 800 out of the attic, and is in pretty rough shape. I figure it would be better to buy something new. I figured I could get a nice mountain bike for around $400, but soon realized it was no longer 1992! My budget has quickly climbed, and I'm hoping to stay under $800.00. I know these are just entry level mountain bikes. I've narrowed down my choices, and was wondering what you guys think? What should I get for the best bang for the buck? I appreciate any input.

Trek X-Caliber 6
Trek X-Caliber 7
Giant Talon 27.5 3
Specialized Rockhopper Sport 29


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

I did myself a favor, and went to LBS and rode the Rockhopper 29 and Giant Talon 27.5 3 back to back, and the elimanated the Giant. The Giant Talon was nice, but I think the 29er is a better for fit for my riding needs. So I'm down to 2.

Trek X-Caliber 6 or the Rockhopper Sport 29?

I rode the X-Caliber 7 the other day and liked it, but it's beyond my budget.

Any imput would be great.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Trek will often begin 2014 bike model discount on Labor Day weekend. Up to 35% off. You also will have the best luck negotiating with cash with the manager or owner. You may have to try several shops. Bikes in stock at Trek would be included. The 2015 X-Cal 7 gets a better Rockshox fork making it about the same as a 2014 8. I would try for a 2014 X-Cal 8 at a good discount. The 2014 7 is not a good deal.


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Looks like I picked a good time to buy a bike. I'll wait until this weekend, and visit the Trek shop and see what deal I can get on a X-Cal.


----------



## Frydguy (Aug 24, 2014)

I picked up a Xcal 7 a few weeks ago.. Nice bike it's above my current skill level..
I got a great deal on it IMO ..my budget was 700.. And it was close enough for me..
I was looking for a marlin six or a Xcal 6 but they didn't have either 1...


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

How much did you pick up the X Cal 7 for? 

Awesome Mustang - as you can tell by login name, I love Mustangs (Ford Falcon XT - Mad Max).


----------



## Frydguy (Aug 24, 2014)

I got it for under 8 with sales tax..


----------



## Yankees24 (Oct 18, 2012)

I got the trek xcaliber 6 2014 on clearance. Its a real nice bike


----------

